

The Ultimate Theoretical CS Cheat Sheet - andreyf
http://www.tug.org/texshowcase/cheat.pdf

======
gjm11
There's a lot on it, nicely done, but really not very much theoretical
computer science. Two or three pages of discrete mathematics (I suppose I
should say "concrete", since much of it clearly comes from GKP), a page of
trigonometry (!), about 2.5 pages of integrals and derivatives, another page
or so of Taylor series expansions. A bit of graph theory, a bit of number
theory, a bit of probability, a tiny fragment of geometry. Nothing at all on
complexity classes, computability, logic, automata, type theory, denotational
semantics, or any of the other stuff you might think of when you see
"theoretical CS".

(For the avoidance of doubt: The only thing I'm complaining about is the
title. Which comes straight from the original document, except for the word
"ultimate".)

------
rntz
I find the inclusion of Escher's Knot a bit... whimsical.

